
New research reveals how gut bacteria can control our genes - V2hLe0ThslzRaV2
https://newatlas.com/gut-bacteria-alters-gene-activity/52923/
======
V2hLe0ThslzRaV2
Here's a link to the research:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-017-02651-5](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-017-02651-5)

